# What is at Risk in the Erskine Lawsuit? (2 Cor. 6)



## fredtgreco (Mar 12, 2010)

At the request of a good friend, I have written up a brief study of 1 Corinthians 6, and how it relates to the recent Erskine College controversy.

What is at Risk in the Erskine Lawsuit?


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 12, 2010)

A well written article.

Not long ago, our Diaconate voted to include a Christian conciliation clause in our church contracts, that would require Christian Conciliation mediation in contract disputes as a first resort.

Why can't this be done in Christian colleges and universities?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent article, Fred. I posted a link on my blog.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting that, Fred.


----------



## markarp (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your wisdom Fred. Posted to FB and blog.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Well done, Fred. Excellent biblical observations and practical suggested solutions! You be the man.


----------

